# Advise on line??



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Ok, I just got my first flyrod and reel, wondering what types of Lines you guys prefer. Its a 5 wt 4 piece TFO rod and a Orvis Battenkill 4-7wt reel. Looking at the different types of lines out there & they range anywhere from a hundred bucks to about 40. Do those more expensive lines like the SA Sharkskin or the RIO gold lines actually work better?? I will mostly be fishing the rivers around this area(Weber, Provo, Green etc) Anybody have any advise for a newbee thats just looking for a good set up?? Thanks for any info.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

I can't speak for everyone else, but the line you use is very important. I use the Scientific Anglers Mastery series going to run you around $60+. I can't give an opinion on RIO or other lines or even the scientific angler sharkskin. I think that around here with a 5wt set up the line is more important than the reel and slightly more so than the rod. some may have other opinions. So don't skimp on the line IMHO you do get what you pay for in line. you can pick up a $20-$30 line,but I feel they don't last as long and I end up buying the nice line anyway, nothing I hate more than cracking line. I would also add just go with a floating line..once you pick up some other spools you can experiment then. I throw a 6wt on my 5wt reel that's just what I'm comfortable with. just have to find what you are comfortable casting..most places will let you go outside and make some casts until you find what fits you...good luck and I predict you will soon have another vice..


----------



## Hounddog (Apr 9, 2008)

+1 On line being one of the most important components of your setup. As with just about everything else you do truly get what you pay for with your line. If you go cheap on your line it won't last more than a season. I've used the SA, Cortland, and Rio lines with the Rio being my current favorite.http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat601303&hasJS=true. Like FishMogul said you will probably want a couple spools for a couple different line types IE... Sinking or sink tip (for the lakes), double taper.... etc. For where you will be fishing either a SA or Rio Weight Forward Floating line will be just the ticket and cover most of your situations. Good luck.

Hound


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Great tips listed above.

I have several extra spools, so I "HAD" to get lines to put on them!  

I think you are better off getting a line weight +1 over your rod weight, so going with a 6wt line will help you load the rod easier. Some lines have a 1/2 weight built in them, so a 5wt is actually a 5 1/2 weight.

I put 6wt lines on my 5wt rod.

I have the SA Sharkskin, it is very smooth and I am pleased I purchased it. I also have a Cabela's $29 Prestige line. I have had it for 2 years and a LOT of fishing and it still is in top shape. I do put SA line cleaner on it after every use. What I have noticed with the "cheap" lines (ie Cabela's $29 Prestige) is there is a little memory in the line next to the spool once it is out in the water. The more expensive lines I have not noticed this.

The Sharkskin does not need any cleaner as it is a totally different design.

How much farther does the Sharkskin cast? Maybe 10'? Can I tell it is very easy to cast compared to the others? Yes. Worth $100 vs $29...?

What ever line you get, I would recommend a welded loop on the end. Almost everyone is making their lines like that now, even with DT lines.

I have a nymph line from SA with a 10' tungsten sink tip, so that line will turn over big bead heads and get them down, then a DT line if I am going to roll cast with brushy stream banks and I can't cast...then the floating lines. Overkill? Yes, but aren't you supposed to have all the gear?


----------



## basinboy (Feb 1, 2009)

I also have the sharkskin line on my 5 wt. I love it. It shoots incredibly well. It throws small dries and heavy streamers both equally well. I've had it for about 2 years now and it is still going strong. I fish at least once a week, so it has had a lot of use. I liked it so much I put the sharkskin on my 8 wt as well. I agree with Nueces about going with one weight heavier. If you are fairly new to fly casting it will help you feel the rod load so you can build a casting rhythm. The welded loop is awesome. You can switch leaders very fast and conveniently without knots. If you don't want to shell out the 100 bones, the Scientific Anglers Mastery GPX and the RIO Gold are both excellent lines for about 70 bucks.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

Nueces said:


> The Sharkskin does not need any cleaner as it is a totally different design.
> 
> How much farther does the Sharkskin cast? Maybe 10'? Can I tell it is very easy to cast compared to the others? Yes. Worth $100 vs $29...?


an extra 10 feet may not seem like a lot, but that extra distance is huge. you can cover more water. I'm not due for new line...but when I am i think that sharkskin will be my next purchase. I wonder how much better it is than the mastery series.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

All the advise is very good- my take if your are just beginning is don't get the $60 plus line until you will appreciate it and take care of it. One of the first thing I see with novices and even those who have been doing it for awhile is------ the lack of line control. I don't mean when your line is on the water but the handling of line that isn't on the water. Line not on the reel being on the ground, stepped on, dragged through thistles etc. Line is tough , but if you can protect it , do it. And this just comes with time on the water and being aware that you have excess line.If you are right handed- learn to take care of the line with your left hand. 
Clean, take care of it and you will be surprised how long it will last. If I were you I would get a mid range- personally I like RIO- Double Tapered line- you won't be making 80' casts and this will allow you to flip the line around in a year or so and get another few seasons of use.


----------



## scotty0902 (Feb 3, 2009)

I say start with Rio mainstream weight forward 6wt. 
It's good line, not decent. It's good line. It costs around $30. Your first line is going to bet really beat up and since it doesn't cost much it leaves room for upgrading.
So if you get frustrated and start to blame your line for not catching fish you only have to spend $60 for Rio Gold instead of $100 SA Sharkskin.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for the replies and good info guys. I have also wondered if just because my rod is a 5 wt that I have to go with a 5 wt line. Thats something good to consider. Most of the rods I have used in the past have had older lines on them, and when I cast out my tip seems to sink a little bit. Im not sure if thats from the line being old, or a crappy brand. I have used Orvis1's rod & reel a few times and its like night & day being a better quality rod, reel & line, but he has said he wasnt quite happy with the stuff on his reel. 

Im still learning with the whole mending of the line thing, so I think the better quality line I have, my casts will be better = more fish, and hopefully I will be more prone to sticking with the fly rod the better I do. So if its a difference of 30 bucks now to possibly catch more fish as a beginner, I think that will help out alot.

Appreciate the info.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

STEVO said:


> I have also wondered if just because my rod is a 5 wt that I have to go with a 5 wt line.
> 
> ... and when I cast out my tip seems to sink a little bit. Im not sure if thats from the line being old, or a crappy brand.
> 
> Im still learning with the whole mending of the line thing, so I think the better quality line I have, my casts will be better = more fish, and hopefully I will be more prone to sticking with the fly rod the better I do.


By going +1 wt (ie a 6wt line on your 5wt rod), that will help load the rod better and help you cast easier...IMO.

The tips can sink on a new line - that's why I like the welded loop, besides the fact it makes leader changing FAST. A line that does not have a welded loop can get water in the tip, so it gets heavy and sinks. If you have too much weight on a floating line, the tip can sink any way.

Some good pointers above. You can get a good drift with a $30 line just as you can a $100 line. A PERFECT drift is the most important on catching fish, the mending is making sure you fly is traveling the same speed as the current...

I haven't tried Rio lines, I'm sure they are great otherwise they would not stay in business! I have used the $29 Cabela's and catch a lot of fish on it, also some $100 lines.


----------



## Dead Drifter (Nov 22, 2008)

Speaking of stepping on lines...why does Lefty Kreh step on his fly line and then pull on it and stretch it out? Is this a common practice, or something he does when casting for distance?


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Dead Drifter said:


> Speaking of stepping on lines...why does Lefty Kreh step on his fly line and then pull on it and stretch it out? Is this a common practice, or something he does when casting for distance?


 -)O(- I haven't seen that, so I can't comment. Was he stepping in the line or his leader? If it was the line, maybe he thinks stretching it will release some of the chemicals that help it float? I could see stepping on the leader to get a kink out...


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Lines are one of my favorite subjescts so Ill give you my opinions but these are my opinions so just take them for what they are worth...

First off, I don't recommend that anyone upsize the size of the fly line that you are fishing. The rods are designed to throw a certain weight (grains of fly line) and I think many use a heavier line as a crutch to make up for casting flaws. Casting correctly, a 5 will throw a 5 and a 6 will throw a 6 just fine with good casting techniques. By throwing one size larger fly line, you are going to hurt the accuracy of your casts. The usual result when throwing dries is the tip of your line landing dogleg left or dogleg right, depending on which hand you cast with. 

As far as taper goes, there is so much more than just weight forward or double taper anymore. Fly line tapers have become very specialized now days. I will use Rio and Scientific Anglers as an example because they are the two lines in which every other line out there is compared to and definitely the most popular two brands available. There are aggresive WF's such as a Rio Grand, Rio Nymph, SA Nymph, and SA GPX. Less Aggressive (more delicate) weight forward tapers would be SA XPS, SA Trout, Rio Selective Trout II, and Rio Windcutter II. Lines like the Rio Gold, SA Expert Distance (one of my fav's), and Rio Outbound have long front tapers that allow advanced casters to carry a lot of line before shooting, making it possible to throw maximum distances. (aggressive lines allow a strong turnover at medium distances. The heads are too short to carry lots of line for distance casting) Lines like the Wincutter have a front belly that is one size lighter (which makes it thinner to cut through the wind) with a rear belly that is one size heavier (to compensate for the light front belly on longer casts). GPX and Grand lines are already sized one half size larger to better load up fast action rods. (not designed for medium fast or medium actions) 

All that being said, I prefer to fish a double taper line on anything 5 weight or below. Most of my fishing with a 5 weight on down is usually dries or light streamer or nymph set ups where a weight forward line is not necessary. If I am going to do some heavy streamer or big water nymph fishing then I will go with a weight forward on a 6 or 7 weight. Once you develop a good casting stroke, a double taper is the most enjoyable line for me to cast. It throws unbelievable smooth and will throw very easily as normal fishing distances. Because it doesn't have a thin running line trying to turnover a thick heavy belly, it roll casts better than any other fly line taper. Plus, since I am on the water a lot I beat up fly lines pretty fast and I get double the life out of a double taper line since you can just flip it around after one end is worn out. Another thing worth noting about the newer lines is the welded loop. Some like to just cut off the loop and nail knot the leader or a butt section on. Thats a big mistake because the loop has two features that makes the tip float higher: 1) the welded loop on the end seals the fly line and prevents water from soaking into the core of the line and 2) The loop adds more surface area to the end of the line which also helps in floatation. To aide in leader turover I usually loop a 12" piece of .022" or .021 stiff mono (Maxima) to the welded loop and tie my leaders onto the butt section with a blood knot. That way you get the high floating tip of the welded loop with the little extra turn over thanks to the stiff mono.

Sorry to ramble on but I hope it helps. Granted, these are my opinions and experiences and i'm sure some would disagree so do whatever floats your boat because there really isn't a wrong or right way to do it. A lot comes down to personal preference and what works for YOU. But I cannot stress enough that overloading your rod a whole size WILL hurt accuracy, especially when throwing small dries to rising fish.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

I would add one more small piece of advice get some line treatment and make sure you use it each time you hit the water.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Great information here; flyguy7 I would love to go hit the water with you sometime and learn some of that expertise --\O


----------

